# bewegliches hintergrundbild?



## vaporizer (11. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte da eine Frage...
Wie ist es möglich das Hintergrundbild auf einer Website laufen zu lassen.
zB. ein blauer Himmel dessen Wolken sich bewegen zu scheinen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man sowas macht?
benutze übrigens nur den editor (html, php, javascript, usw).

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. April 2004)

Die einfachste Variante wäre ein animiertes GIF mit dem Effekt....dürfte aber schnell ein paar MB gross werden 

Ansonsten fiele mir nur ein, per Javascript die background-position zu ändern, dürfte allerdings dem Clientrechner auch einiges abverlangen, wenn es flüssig sein soll, was möglicherweise die Benutzung der Seite stark einschränken kann.

Ich würd davon abraten, so schön dies auch aussehen könnte


----------

